# IG Markets delayed trading for RSG entitlement Offer purchased shares



## kandle88 (13 December 2022)

I am trading shares through the IG Market.  I have accepted and successfully paid for an  entitlement offer from Resolute Mining Limited (ASX: RSG) and the IG website and App shows that I hold shares.
Today (12/12/2022) is the first day that the ASX announcement announced that the purchased shares are available for trading, but IG market is actually not available for trading, I contacted customer service and was told that they are also waiting to receive entitlement from the custodian citi bank and told me to be patient.
But until the market close today there is still no solution. This makes me miss the best trading price. Can I ask IG for compensation?


----------



## kandle88 (13 December 2022)

Any one can help?


----------



## frugal.rock (13 December 2022)

You're in bed with IG.
Not sure anyone could help.
Your situation is unfortunate. 
Compensation claims always depend on the fine print.

Have you considered changing brokers?
Selfwealth, Comsec, NAB, Westpac etc
Good luck.


----------



## qldfrog (13 December 2022)

kandle88 said:


> Any one can help?



My understanding is that with IG, you do not really own the shares..no chess.
If so:
As a result your entitlement is probably one among many that an IG trust or other entity will receive and that ig will redistribute internally between its customers.
I am no expert but that would make sense and explain


----------



## qldfrog (13 December 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> You're in bed with IG.
> Not sure anyone could help.
> 
> Have you considered changing brokers?
> Selfwealth, Comsec, NAB, Westpac etc



Bell direct too with own chess


----------

